# VIDEO - Espresso making in Slow Motion



## alexgrc (May 29, 2013)

Ive been experimenting with slow motion these days and made a couple of videos check them out, hope you like them.

This is from today


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the clips

Real nice, should try with a naked pf


----------



## alexgrc (May 29, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Thanks for the clips
> 
> Real nice, should try with a naked pf


Good idea, will keep that in mind. Need to get a naked PF for my Expobar first.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Impressive, how many frames per sec were you shooting at?


----------



## Seraph69 (Jan 7, 2014)

These are awesome. Great idea shooting in slo-mo!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Really good mate ! Had me captivated, especially the late art ! Maybe Barista trainers should be slowing down their art form so us mortals can see how it's done..


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NickR said:


> Impressive, how many frames per sec were you shooting at?


Had a Casio I used for golf swing analysis which was 210fps but it got water damaged and won't switch on now


----------



## alexgrc (May 29, 2013)

NickR said:


> Impressive, how many frames per sec were you shooting at?


Sorry for the slow response, i didnt get notified for the replys via email.

I shooted this videos with my Canon Ixus 230HS at 240fps. Unfortunately it shoots at these fps only at 320x240 which is low res but still nice to watch!


----------

